# Wieder Bike-Klamotten im Kaffee-Laden -  Der Tchibo Thread



## petomei (22. Februar 2005)

Bei tchibo.de gibts wieder mal einige bike-Klamotten. Hab mir letztes Jahr ´n paar von den TCM-Sachen gekauft und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.

Bei Kauf bitte Erfahrungsberichte posten!

Schön´Tach noch!


----------



## TillDawn (22. Februar 2005)

Ok, ich war so frei 

Hab die Socken gekauft und bin bis jetzt begeistert, passen prima, ob sie wirklich "funktionell" sind, wird sich noch beweisen müssen.

die Hose hab ich ebenfalls, sitzt bei mir gut.

Ich habe mir auch dne Trinkrucksack genauer angeschaut, bin aber zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich ihn nicht mal für 12,99 mitnehmen wollte. Irgendwie sagte mir meine innere Stimme, dass ich das Ding lieber liegen lassen sollte. Fragt mich aber nicht warum, genaugenommen habe ich keine Ahnung, warum nicht....  

MFG
TillDawn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (22. Februar 2005)

hat sich jemand das radunterhemd geholt? 
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...s-CPibINsXaF7fOVJZacrNEPn_A=?ProductSKU=M6654

kann jemand dazu sagen wie das ausfällt? kleiner grösser normal?

gleiches gilt für die laufshorts http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...s-CPibINsXaF7fOVJZacrNEPn_A=?ProductSKU=M6380

und die langen laufshorts http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...s-CPibINsXaF7fOVJZacrNEPn_A=?ProductSKU=M3076


----------



## sms (22. Februar 2005)

TillDawn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir auch dne Trinkrucksack genauer angeschaut, bin aber zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich ihn nicht mal für 12,99 mitnehmen wollte. Irgendwie sagte mir meine innere Stimme, dass ich das Ding lieber liegen lassen sollte. Fragt mich aber nicht warum, genaugenommen habe ich keine Ahnung, warum nicht....


Weil das Ding einfach häßlich ist.


----------



## MTBer_Arne (23. Februar 2005)

Servus.
Durch meine Suche nach geeigneter Kleidung, bin ich auf Informationen gestoßen das viele der eher günstigen Kleidungen gesundheitlich bedenkliche oder umstrittene Substanzen wie Flammschutzmittel, Weichmacher, zinnorganische Verbindungen, allergisierende Dispersionsfarben und Antimon enthalten (Ökotest'03).

Hat da mal jemand schon was von gehört?

Das finde ich persönlich nicht so toll, da ich an meiner Gesundheit interessiert bin. Im Test haben jedoch zwei Marken mit "Sehr gut" abgeschnitten: Adidas und Löffler. 
Von beiden Marken gibt es Artikel zu erschwinglichen Preisen und mit etwas Geduld kann man auch bei Ebay mal ein paar Euro zusätzlich sparen.

Ich hoffe mal das ich jetzt auch noch etwas passendes für mich finde. Da Tchibo aktuell sowieso nur Sommerkleidung anbietet und ich eigentlich eine Winterfahrradhose benötige, sind mir deren Angebote vorerst wurst.


----------



## Joscha (23. Februar 2005)

wenn du günstige lange hosen suchst von adidas dan guck doch mal bei bicycles, die habe da gerade die winter hosen von adidas reduziert


----------



## ulf2 (23. Februar 2005)

Hatte mir die graue Regenjacke in Größe M für ca. 17 Euro bestellt. Leider sind die Ärmel zu kurz (ich bin ca. 1,76m groß und habe eine normale Armlänge). Insgesamt ist die Jacke zu weit und zu schwer. 

Fazit: Jacke geht zurück.


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Februar 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich jemand das radunterhemd geholt?
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...s-CPibINsXaF7fOVJZacrNEPn_A=?ProductSKU=M6654
> 
> kann jemand dazu sagen wie das ausfällt? kleiner grösser normal?
> ...



unterhemd hab ich in m , fällt normal aus - obenrum, am bauch eher etwas reichlich und ausreichend lang das ding...
riecht leicht komisch, aber vielleicht ist das nach der ersten wäsche besser...

das gleich gilt für das unterhemd mit ärmeln aber ohne windschutz (braucht man eh am unterhemd nicht-hat man ja wenn dann an der windweste)

joe


----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

also die Radunterhose finde ich an den Schenkeln ziemlich eng, hatte die in L un d jetzt in XL genommen. Das Lauftight zieh ich dann drüber als Übergangshose.

Die normale Radhose finde ich brauchbar und fällt normal aus, hat rechts ne Tasche. Ist an den Abschlüssen unten auch angenehmer, als die letzte Radhose vom Tchibo.

Das Radunterhemd fand ich an den Achseln etwas eng, hatte ich in L und jetzt auch auf XL geswitcht.

Die Socken sind gut.

Die Handschuhe finde ich net so dolle, aber man kanns lassen für den Preis.

Das Trikot finde ich brauchbar, zwar ziemlich hässlich grau, aber 3 Taschen, fällt auch normal aus.

Natürlich alles noch nicht im Einsatz "erprobt". Warten wir mal auf Aldi, vor allem wenn der seinen Online-Shop hat.


----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

ach ja und auch die Pumpe ist brauchbar. Zwar vom Ventilkopf nicht mit ner TopPeak/SKS zu vergleichen, aber zumindest wesentlich dichter als die Baumarktteile. Das Ding ist komplett aus Kunsstoff, also nicht übermaessig stabil. Von mir also auch n Kauftipp für das Ding.


----------



## karmakiller (23. Februar 2005)

aldi und online-shop? hast du dir das jetzt ausgedacht oder ist da wirklich was in Planung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

ich denk mir doch nix aus. Die Planen da was.


----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,342273,00.html


----------



## karmakiller (23. Februar 2005)

danke    hab ich vorher noch nix von mitbekommen


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2005)

@[email protected] Nette Sig....  

Bin 181 und derzeit (leider) 85 Kg schwer.

Radunterhemd normale Größe...in L OK.
Radhosen sind nach erster Anprobe und Augenscheinnahme noch besser als letztes Jahr.
Die Regenjacke fand ich auch zu schwer. Die Handschuhe sind die gleichen wie letztes Jahr..die sind mir gleich aussem Leim gegangen. Die Gelpolster find ich eher unangenehm.
Hab mir noch das Langarmtrikot aus Microfleece gekauft. Obs fürs Biken was ist muß ich noch sehen. Jedenfalls ist es mit Größe L auch lang genug fürs Biken wegen der Nieren bei Kälte.


----------



## D.S.G (23. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mir den Rucksack geholt, sieht ganz gut aus  
Viele Taschen, 2 Liter Trinkblase....

Lustiger Weise hatte ich den letzten noch bekommen (in einen Shop!!!). 

Ansonsten habe ich mir nichts bei TCM geholt.

David


----------



## Kleinalrik (23. Februar 2005)

Oh Mann! Gut daß es Euch gibt, gut daß es dieses Forum gibt.

Die lange Hose ist also - durchaus - für´s Radfahren geeignet? Steht ja nur Laufhose drauf - und als Laie hat man ja keine Ahnung von nichts.

Die Handschuhe machen einen guten Eindruck. Aber kann es sein, daß die nur zwei Größen haben?

Muß man sich eigentlich einen Radrucksack holen, wenn man schon einen normalen Rucksack mit Rückenbelüftung hat?

Ich hatte mir die Jacke aus der letzten Saison geholt, eigentlich hübsch warm und bequem. Nur wenn man die Kapuze eingerollt hatte UND den Kragen zwecks Windabweisung bis oben geschlossen hatte, wurde der Kragen arg eng für meinen dicken Hals. Da hat man so leichte Existenzängste bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

wie gesagt, bei der langen Hose einfach noch die Radunterhose drunter und dann hat man was brauchbares für die Übergangszeit, ersetzt natürlich keine Winterhose.


----------



## mischuer (23. Februar 2005)

also ich hab nen Deuter Wanderrucksack mit Rückenbelüftung und den Bike 1 Bikerucksack von Deuter. Ist ein megaunterschied vom Tragekomfort her. Den Bike 1 spür ich so gut wie kaum, klar ein Bikerucksack hat auch net so viel Stauraum, ist leichter, ist auch entsprechend kürzer und schmäler (windschnittiger).
Und in Kombi mit ner Trinkblase einfach geeigneter.


----------



## Kleinalrik (23. Februar 2005)

Letzte Frage noch, die Lauftights gibt´s in M und L. 
Ich bin 1,75 groß. Ist zufällig jemand ähnlich groß und hat eine der beiden mal anprobiert?
Schenkelbreite tut erstmal nichts zur Sache. So untrainiert wie ich bin, passe ich in jeden Schlauch rein.


----------



## Sandman633 (23. Februar 2005)

hab mich hinreissen lassen, die Handschuhe und die kurze Radhose mit Polster zu kaufen.

Fazit: Die Hose (L) sitzt an den Beinabschlüssen ziemlich stramm. XL ist mir aber zu groß. Also für Leute mit kräftiger Oberschenkelmuskulatur so lala geeignet. Ansonsten kann man für 12  ja keine Wunder erwarten.

Mal sehen, wie lange die Handschuhe halten, ober ob's Lehrgeld war. 

Aldi is ja erst wieder Mitte/Ende März dran.

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## cännondäler__ (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
hab´mich auch hinreissen lassen die Radhose zu kaufen und war für das Geld (12,99 Euronen) positiv überrascht. Die Passform ist prima und das Polster macht einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls teilweise einen besseren als doppelt so teure Markenware. Was die seitliche Tasche soll ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, denn ein Schlüsselbund würde an der Stelle schnell zur Qual werden (scheuert!) und auch sonst fällt mir nichts ein was ich da rein tun könnte was nicht in der Trikottasche viel besser aufgehoben wäre (und bequemer).
Weil ich ein gebranntes Kind bin habe ich mir traditionell auch wieder die Handschuhe angeschaut. Vorletztes Jahr sind mir nach einer kurzen Tour fast die Finger abgefault. Die diesjährigen scheinen ein wenig besser, da der Handrücken etwas elastischer ausfällt, aber was bleibt ist die relativ unflexible Handinnenfläche mit den völlig verunglückten Gelpolstern und die Abschlüsse an den Fingern, die jede Blutzirkulation unterbinden.

cännondäler


----------



## Montana (23. Februar 2005)

Also so schlecht sind die Handschuhe für 5  nicht ... kann man ja schliesslich auch mal wechseln ... das Trikot ist bei 180 cm etwas enge werde ich noch mal in L probieren ... die Socken sind spitze ... das Fleecelangarmshirt sieht richtig gut aus   sollte aber auch grösser genommen werden .... 




			
				cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hab´mich auch hinreissen lassen die Radhose zu kaufen und war für das Geld (12,99 Euronen) positiv überrascht. Die Passform ist prima und das Polster macht einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls teilweise einen besseren als doppelt so teure Markenware. Was die seitliche Tasche soll ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, denn ein Schlüsselbund würde an der Stelle schnell zur Qual werden (scheuert!) und auch sonst fällt mir nichts ein was ich da rein tun könnte was nicht in der Trikottasche viel besser aufgehoben wäre (und bequemer).
> Weil ich ein gebranntes Kind bin habe ich mir traditionell auch wieder die Handschuhe angeschaut. Vorletztes Jahr sind mir nach einer kurzen Tour fast die Finger abgefault. Die diesjährigen scheinen ein wenig besser, da der Handrücken etwas elastischer ausfällt, aber was bleibt ist die relativ unflexible Handinnenfläche mit den völlig verunglückten Gelpolstern und die Abschlüsse an den Fingern, die jede Blutzirkulation unterbinden.
> 
> cännondäler


----------



## northpoint (23. Februar 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Was die seitliche Tasche soll ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, denn ein Schlüsselbund würde an der Stelle schnell zur Qual werden (scheuert!) und auch sonst fällt mir nichts ein was ich da rein tun könnte was nicht in der Trikottasche viel besser aufgehoben wäre (und bequemer).



Ich meine,daß auf den Bildern dort man eine Brille reingehängt hat?
Den Sinn sehe darin aber auch nicht?


----------



## chris84 (23. Februar 2005)

ich hab mich vor langer Zeit auch schonmal mit Tchibo-Sachen eingedeckt. Bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen! das Trikot hat etwig gehalten (und hält immer noch), die Hose hab ich nach zigtausend Kilomtern durchgefahren (was normal is...)
Ich werd mich morgen auch mal eindecken gehen, bei den Preisen macht man nix falsch! heut war das zeug im Schop noch gar nicht ausgepackt...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> heut war das zeug im Schop noch gar nicht ausgepackt...
> Chris


Bei uns in Francoforte schon am Montagmittag


----------



## Peter Freiburg (24. Februar 2005)

Hatte mir das ärmellose Radunterhemd mit Windschutz in M geholt, war an den Achseln und obenrum viel zu eng (bin 184cm, absolut schlank). Habe viele Shirts in M, deswegen dachte ich, das passt. Habe es gegen L getauscht.

Habe mir darüber hinaus auch die Brille gekauft, weil die Gläser kaum getönt sind und ich so eine für trübe Tage gesucht habe. Sie hat für mich eine gute Passform, jedoch habe ich das Gefühl beim Durchschauen, dass sie optisch nicht 100% korrekt ist, die Dinge also ein ganz kleines bisschen "verzieht", aber in der Praxis wirds wohl kaum spürbar sein.

Ich frage mich, ob die Tchibo-Regenhose in Kombi mit meiner leicht gefütterten langen Trägerhose für die momentanen Temperaturen reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hab bei den "professionellen"  Radsocken und der Radunterhose zugegriffen. Socken sind gut, die Hose saß auch erst etwas eng an den Oberschenkeln. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt war sie aber keineswegs unangenehm, deshalb auch hier eine Empfehlung.


----------



## karmakiller (24. Februar 2005)

ich finde solche Berichte bezüglich Passform ganz hilfreich, deshalb gebe ich schnell mal meine Erfahrungen weiter : 
ich war nämlich heute auch einkaufen   
zur Info vorneweg :
ich bin 176 groß und wiege 63 kg, bin also recht schlank (bin weiblich) 

Unterhose: habe mir eine in M gekauft, aber die ist an den Oberschenkel zu eng    oben von der Bundweite her passt sie - wird umgetauscht gg. L 

Windstopper-Unterhemd: 
ebenfalls M, passt super    - aber ich habe ja auch kaum bis keine Muskeln    , kann mir aber vorstellen dass das bei Männern zu eng an den Achseln ist 

im allgemeinen scheinen die Sachen für Tchibo-Verhältnisse recht klein auszufallen, denn sonst fällt bei denen allles recht großzügig aus 

achso, ja diese Sneaker-Sport-Socken habe ich mir auch noch gekauft, machen einen guten Eindruck


----------



## D.S.G (24. Februar 2005)

Freerider-Bonn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir den Rucksack geholt, sieht ganz gut aus
> Viele Taschen, 2 Liter Trinkblase....
> 
> Lustiger Weise hatte ich den letzten noch bekommen (in einen Shop!!!).
> ...


KAUFEN!!!


----------



## Uwe1475 (24. Februar 2005)

hy,
hab interessiert eure meinungen über die tschibo produkte gelesen..nur hab ich nix über die rad-brillen gelesen..hab ich da was übersehen oder sind die nicht der rede wehrt  
ich suche schon länger nach einer radbrille,im sommer nehm ich meine normale sonnenbrille,aber wenns mal nicht sooo sonnig ist oder regnet,schneit und auch sonst währe eine brille nicht ganz falsch    sind die von tschibo nix? hab auch noch ne andere,billige,im auge wo ein größeres glas hat das auch den bereich um die augen und an der seite schützt. 
was würdet ihr empfehlen? eine billige "große" kaufhaus brille oder eher die "kleine" tschibo brille???
grüße
uwe


----------



## offi (24. Februar 2005)

Ist das Regen-Cape Downhill tauglich?


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2005)

vielleicht kannst du ihn am ende als bremsfallschirm benutzen,


die brillen sind zumindest für mich nichts, keines der drei modelle passt auch nur ansatzweise, irgendwie alle für leute mit ganz kleinen köpfen.


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2005)

Uwe1475 schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> hab interessiert eure meinungen über die tschibo produkte gelesen..nur hab ich nix über die rad-brillen gelesen..hab ich da was übersehen oder sind die nicht der rede wehrt
> ich suche schon länger nach einer radbrille,im sommer nehm ich meine normale sonnenbrille,aber wenns mal nicht sooo sonnig ist oder regnet,schneit und auch sonst währe eine brille nicht ganz falsch    sind die von tschibo nix? hab auch noch ne andere,billige,im auge wo ein größeres glas hat das auch den bereich um die augen und an der seite schützt.
> was würdet ihr empfehlen? eine billige "große" kaufhaus brille oder eher die "kleine" tschibo brille???
> ...


Wenn Sie Dir passt, hast Du zumindest ne etwas taugliche Brille zum kleinen Preis. Kann man nicht soviel falsch machen. Wenn Du aber erst mal ne Brille mit groooßen Gläsern fürs Biken gekauft hast, willst Du die nimmer missen...gerade jetzt im Winter auch ein guter Wind/-Kälteschutz. Da lässt Du die Brillen vom Röster links liegen.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine für knapp 30 Euro besorgt. Mit wirklich großen Wechselgläsern orange/klar/dunkel. Firma hab ich leider vergessen. Falls es Dich interessiert kann ich ja mal schauen und ein entsprechendes Bild über Google recherchieren....


----------



## the.brain (25. Februar 2005)

Habe mir das Trikot, Handschuhe, Socken, lange Laufhose und die Pumpe gekauft.

Relativ zum Preis machen alle Sachen einen passablen Eindruck.

Allerdings habe ich dann heute auch das greenpaecemagazin bekommen und muss darin über Schnäppchenjagd und Kinderarbeit etc. lesen...

Jetzt habe ich wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es Dich interessiert kann ich ja mal schauen und ein entsprechendes Bild über Google recherchieren....



oh ja bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Februar 2005)

er meint wohl die hier: http://bike-discount.de/www/mehrinf...=88&Kategorie1=&Hersteller=130&ArtikelID=7109

in der preiskategorie kann man fast nur die empfehlen


----------



## swe68 (26. Februar 2005)

Ich habe das Fleecehemd gekauft und die Socken. 
Socken machen einen guten Eindruck. 
Das Fleecehemd ist schön dünn und leicht und wird nachher beim Biken getestet.


----------



## Moonbeamer (26. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mir nur die Handschuhe gekauft. Super Qualität für 4,99 . 
Ich weiß nur nicht ob die jedem passen, denn obwohl ich für einen Mann recht kleine Hände habe brauchte ich Größe L/XL.


----------



## tvaellen (26. Februar 2005)

Habe auch wieder zugeschlagen und bin ganz zufrieden.

-Trikot hat bessere Passform als das Vorjahrsmodell, das schlabberte. Die Farbe ist grenzwertig, aber was soll's bei 9 Euro

-Hose ist für Preis völlig o.k.; die eingebaute Tasche ist allerdings nutzlos

-Funktionsunterhemd ist wie in den Vorjahren klasse, allerdings an den Schultern recht eng geschnitten

-Lauftight hat gute Passform und angenehmes Material (nicht zu warm). Den "Rallyestreifen" finde ich optisch bescheiden; uni schwarz hätte mir besser gefallen. Aber bei 12 Eur...

-die Socken sind gut.

Mir (1,84 / 88 kg) reicht bei allen Sachen Größe  L. Ich bin allerdings eine "CC/RR-Schwuchtel"  und mag die Sachen gerne enganliegend.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## BiermannFreund (26. Februar 2005)

ich hab mir auch ma das kurze trikot und die regenjacke gegönnt ^_^
mal gucken, sieht ganz ordentlich aus und fässt sich gut an
bei dem preis wohl kaum n fehlgriff


----------



## Montana (26. Februar 2005)

Noch mal zu den Grössen : Ich bin ca.180 cm gross und ca. 80 kg schwer.

Trikot hatte ich zunächst in M - musste ich umtauschen nach L - sitzt sehr gut. Ich mag aber auch nicht total hauteng.
Unterhose in L kurze Radhose auch in L - passt einwandfrei.

Ich würde von den Kaffeeröstersachen im Zweifelsfall immmer die nächst höhere
Grösse nehmen. Ist übrigens alles von 1 A Qualität besonders im Verhältnis zum Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Februar 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja bitte


 Also die Brille ist es: Swisseye Bin wirklich zufrieden, auch von der Sicht her keine Irritationen. Nur etwas fester könnte sie sitzen.


----------



## speiche (28. Februar 2005)

die jacke ist auch bei mir an den ärmeln zu kurz (1,86 L), aber zum schreddern reichts.


----------



## herrmann (28. Februar 2005)

Kann denn jemand schon sagen, ob die Regenjacke, die ja angeblich atmungsaktiv und wasserdicht sein soll, auch atmungsaktic ist? Oder ist das auch nur eine Plastiktüte?


----------



## BiermannFreund (1. März 2005)

Ist sie.
Bin Sonntag bei -7° Mit dem kurzarm-Trikot, meiner BOC Windtex und der Tshibo gefahren und habe weder gefroren noch mich komplett druchmässt ^_^

Am Rücken hat die Tchibo ein extra Lüftungsloch, aber auch sonst ist die ziemlich Atmungsaktiv.
Die Frage ist nur, wie es mit regen aussieht *GGG*
Das konnte (und wollte ich bei den Temperaturen) nicht testen.
Aber im Schnee hatt ich sie schon an.
Bin für den Preis total begeistert.
Hab mir ne zweite zum so tragen geholt


----------



## Effendi Sahib (2. März 2005)

Ich habe auch zugeschlagen, die Radhosen und eine Regenjacke (Hals finde ich auch etwas eng); macht einen guten Eindruck (Verarbeitung, Paßform). Den Service mit der Lieferbestätigung per Mail fand ich auch gut   

Wenn ich mir meine (trotz Waschen) versifften Aldi-Wintertrikots anschaue, dann weiß ich, warum ich bei dem Wetter keine teuren Klamotten trage  

Die Optik der Hosen ist mir auch nicht so wichtig, solange es dezent und gut kombinierbar ist. Für den Sommer werde ich mir allerdings ein paar schöne Trikots gönnen, die dürfen dann auch ein klein wenig mehr kosten...


----------



## Google (2. März 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sie.
> Bin Sonntag bei -7° Mit dem kurzarm-Trikot, meiner BOC Windtex und der Tshibo gefahren und habe weder gefroren noch mich komplett druchmässt ^_^
> 
> Am Rücken hat die Tchibo ein extra Lüftungsloch, aber auch sonst ist die ziemlich Atmungsaktiv.
> ...


Da komm ich ja echt nochmal ins Grübeln ob ich mir doch noch eine kauf...wenn noch eine da ist.

Die Radhose hab ich schon getestet. Am Beingummi noch ziemlich eng aber das wird sich noch geben und ist auch nicht wirklich störend ( hab keine typische schmale Bikerbeine). Ansonsten gibts nichts auszusetzen.

Das langarmige Miccrofleece T-Shirt hatt ich zunächst beim Joggen an. Guter Schweißtransport.


----------



## rockymo (2. März 2005)

Richtig gut finde ich die Radl-Regenhose für 12,99. So ein Ding, leicht funktionell habe ich schon lange gesucht, aber der Preis von 70 und mehr hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Bin 183cm, da passt L genau.


----------



## Google (2. März 2005)

Nur mal so am Rande......

Es gibt bisher niemand, der absolut unzufrieden mit den Tchibosachen ist.

Gibt es etwa doch gute Qulität zum fairen Preis ?

Oder tummeln hier nur die nichtsahnenden, "AbundzuHobbybiker" rum ? Würd mich mal interessieren.....

Ich bin ein 8500 km-Biker......Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## simmersurfer (3. März 2005)

Hi,
taugt der Trinkrucksack nun etwas?
Es geht wohl zwar nichts über die Camelbak, aber der Preis.........

Andreas


----------



## herrmann (3. März 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sie.
> Bin Sonntag bei -7° Mit dem kurzarm-Trikot, meiner BOC Windtex und der Tshibo gefahren und habe weder gefroren noch mich komplett druchmässt ^_^
> 
> Am Rücken hat die Tchibo ein extra Lüftungsloch, aber auch sonst ist die ziemlich Atmungsaktiv.
> ...



Interessant wird das wahrscheinlicht erst, wenn es Plusgrade sind und regnet. Reicht dann wohl noch die Atmungsaktivität aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (3. März 2005)

Ich hab den rucksack noch nicht "live" gesehn, aber ich denk das qualität seinen Preis hat - wie bei allen dingen. das heißt nicht das man nur marken kaufen soll, aber ich hab bisher nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht mit Rucksäcken  von "Billigherstellern". Es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatz an, und wie oft das Produkt beansprucht wird.

mfg MooN


----------



## der alte ron (3. März 2005)

Hab mir die socken geholt und auch schon bei 2h spinning eingeweiht .
Die sind der hammer , kaufen !


----------



## Astrokill (3. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt bisher niemand, der absolut unzufrieden mit den Tchibosachen ist.
> 
> Gibt es etwa doch gute Qulität zum fairen Preis ?
> 
> Oder tummeln hier nur die nichtsahnenden, "AbundzuHobbybiker" rum ? Würd mich mal interessieren.....


Ich geb' zu, daß ich nur ein "Hobbybiker" bin (für größere Ambitionen fehlt mir leider die Zeit  ). Den Unterschied zwischen einer billigen Tchibo- und einer teuren Markenhose kann man aber auch als Nicht-Profi ermessen, wenn man mit beiden ein paarmal unterwegs war. Nach meinen Erfahrungen steht das Tchibo-Zeugs teureren Sachen in der Haltbarkeit kaum nach, beim Tragekomfort muß man da eher mal Abstriche machen, allerdings sind die Unterschiede auch hier lange nicht so groß wie die Preisdifferenz. 

Ich würd's mal so formulieren: Für einen Alpencross oder ähnliche Unternehmen würd' ich mich nicht mit Tchibo-Klamotten ausrüsten, aber für die Feierabendrunde oder die Tagestour am Wochenende tun's die Teile in meinen Augen allemal. Zumindest als Ergänzung ist das Zeug also auf jeden Fall geeignet, und wenn man sich aufs Maul packt und dabei die Hose aufreißt, hält sich das Bedauern bei "Tchibo" im Vergleich zu "Gore" auch in Grenzen...


----------



## Der Stefan (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab mir vor 2 Jahren den Rucksack geholt und doch Ordentlich im Gebrauch gehabt (~5000km). Er zeigt seit geraumer Zeit Auflösungserscheinungen, z.B. ist einer der beiden Reißverschlüsse hinüber und eine Öse der "Schlauchdurchführungslöcher (?)" ausgerissen, ist nicht schön funktioniert soweit aber noch (hat ja 2 Reisverschlüsse...). Trinkblase ist OK, das Mundstück sabbert ein bischen, im Sommer nicht weiter tragisch, im Winter ätzend (nasse Hose).
Zum Vergleich: Ein Bekannter hatte den Alsi (oder wars Lidl?) Trinkrucksack gekauft, da war der Reisverschluss nach 2 Wochen hinüber, trotz pfleglicher Behandlung.

Mein Fazit: Tchibo-Rucksäcke sind besser als die anderer Billigheimer und im Preis angemessen, mehr aber auch nicht.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Stefan (3. März 2005)

Die Klamotten an sich von Tchibo taugen eigentlich schon gut, hab mit Tchibo-Hose, Socken, Regenjacke etc. auch schon viele 1000km trainiert und nen Alpencross gefahren - no probs. Man muss halt die Ansprüche an den Superatmungsaktivkomfort evtl. etwas runterschrauben bei der Regenjacke, aber wer so Komfortbesessen ist sollte eigentlich auch keinen Alpencross machen, da gehört leiden doch dazu (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?    ). 

Ist allemal besser als zu Fuss mit Ledersandalen und Heueinlagen wie zu Ötzis Zeiten, und der hats ja auch (fast) geschafft.    

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. März 2005)

Klar bezahlt man bei Markenartikel oft auch den Namen mit, aber ich habe den Unterschied letztes Jahr mehr als deutlich gesehen.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr bei Aldi die "lange Radhose" gekauft. Die Hose machte auf den ersten Blick einen guten und ordentlich verarbeiteten Eindruck.
Den Unterschied erkennt man aber erst, wenn man einmal mit jeweils beiden Hosen mehrstündige Touren gemacht hat. Die Aldi-Hose hat die Feuchtigkeit einfach nicht so gut abgegeben wie meine Pearl Izumi. Außerdem, was auch zur ökonomischen Betrachtung gehört, muß ich die Aldi-Hose nach einmaligem tragen waschen, da diese ansonsten stinkt wie ein nasser Pudel ( weil sie den Schweiß nicht ganz abgibt ) meine Pearl Izumi kann ich dagegen mehrmals anziehen die "stinkt" nicht.
Wenn ich die Kosten für das öftere waschen auf die Lebensdauer einer Radhose umrechne, kann ich mir auch die teurere kaufen.


Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis.


----------



## Der Stefan (3. März 2005)

Eigentlich sollte man seine Fahrradhosen aus hygienischen Gründen nach jedem tragen waschen, nur mal so...

Und ich schmeiß die Waschmaschine nicht extra wegen ein paar Radklamotten an, sondern pack sie halt mit rein wenn sowieso gewaschen wird. Aufgrund des günstigen Preises kann man sich dann ja mehrere Hosen Kaufen und diese im Wechsel tragen und so den Waschprozess ökonomisieren...

Kann man doch auch so rum sehen, nicht wahr?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. März 2005)

Klar kann man das auch soherum sehen, nur wenn man wie ich jeden Tag fährt, dann habe ich lieber eine trockene Hose beim biken an, die ich getrost nächsten Tag auch noch anziehen kann.

Zum Thema Hygiene kann ich nur sagen, dass es nichts mit Hygiene zu tun hat seine Radhose jeden Tag zu waschen. 
Ich wasche mich jeden Tag, aber richtige Funktionskleidung braucht man nicht nach jedem Gebrauch zu waschen, wenn ich das müsste, könnte ich mir auch gleich Baumwoll-Klamotten anziehen, dann würde ich`s verstehen, dass ich das muß.


----------



## Der Stefan (3. März 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann man das auch soherum sehen, nur wenn man wie ich jeden Tag fährt, dann habe ich lieber eine trockene Hose beim biken an, die ich getrost nächsten Tag auch noch anziehen kann.
> 
> Zum Thema Hygiene kann ich nur sagen, dass es nichts mit Hygiene zu tun hat seine Radhose jeden Tag zu waschen.
> Ich wasche mich jeden Tag, aber richtige Funktionskleidung braucht man nicht nach jedem Gebrauch zu waschen, wenn ich das müsste, könnte ich mir auch gleich Baumwoll-Klamotten anziehen, dann würde ich`s verstehen, dass ich das muß.




Hast recht, gute Radhosen haben entsprechende Sitzpolster mit keimtötender Wirkung, z.B. "Sanitized".
Haben die Tchibo Hosen seit letzem Jahr übrigens auch....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonbeamer (3. März 2005)

P.S. Ich muß noch dazusagen, dass ich am liebsten mit meiner "Assos Airblock" fahre und die hat kein Sitzpolster. Unter der habe ich immer eine gepolsterte Radunterhose von Odlo an. Die kann ich aber auch getrost mehrmals anziehen.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. März 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr bei Aldi die "lange Radhose" gekauft. Die Hose machte auf den ersten Blick einen guten und ordentlich verarbeiteten Eindruck.
> Den Unterschied erkennt man aber erst, wenn man einmal mit jeweils beiden Hosen mehrstündige Touren gemacht hat. Die Aldi-Hose hat die Feuchtigkeit einfach nicht so gut abgegeben wie meine Pearl Izumi.



Ich habe die Sommerhosen von Tchibo, die Winterhosen von Aldi (und die Winter-Trikotjacken). Alle Hosen (sanitized) und Jacken stinken bei mir auch nach mehrmaligem Tragen nicht, allerdings erkenne ich deutliche Abnutzungsspuren am Polster der Aldihosen, so daß ich die Lebensdauer auf maximal 2 Winter beziffern möchte, was ich bei dem Preis nicht weiter tragisch finde.

Der Sitzkomfort der nur wenig teureren Tchibo-Hosen ist jedoch erheblich besser, weil die Polster irgendwie ergonomischer geformt sind und zudem höherwertiger verarbeitet wirken.

Einen Vergleich mit teuren Hosen habe ich bis dato jedoch nicht gemacht, es gibt jedoch genügend Berichte, daß eine Pearl Izumi "um Welten besser" sein soll. 
Für das Geld, was die kosten, habe ich immerhin mehrere komplette Monturen erstanden...


----------



## the.brain (4. März 2005)

Das hat jetzt zwar nix mit Kleidung zu tun, aber dennoch:

Die Standpumpe hat schon beim ersten Gebrauch den Geist aufgegeben. Die Klemmung für Autoventile ist aus so billigem Material, dass sie ausgerissen ist.


----------



## Moonbeamer (4. März 2005)

Die Pumpe war für mich schon deshalb sinnlos, da ich am Bike "Sclaverand-Ventile" habe und damit ist die Tchibo-Pumpe überfordert.


----------



## Der Stefan (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab mir letztes Jahr die Tchibo-Pumpe gekauft, und bei der konnte man den Ventileinsatz umdrehen und so von SV auf AV switchen. Ist dieses Jahr optisch zumindest die gleiche.
Ist zwar ziemlicher Müll das Teil, z.B. war das Manometer von Anfang an "etwas" ungenau (Abweichung ca. 1 Bar   ), aber ihren Zweck (Schnell viel Luft in den Reifen pumpen, Ergänzung zur mobilen Notfallpumpe) erfüllt sie seitdem klaglos. 
Der Preis ist halt unschlagbar...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jhebbel (4. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


wollt mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit der langen Regenhose gemacht hat? Bei uns im Laden gibts die nämlich noch und ich denk, dass man da mit 12,99 nix kaputt machen kann. Und ist die Regenjacken jetzt eigentlich zu schwer, oder nicht? Danke schon mal

Gruß Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. März 2005)

H Jörn ,

Die Regenjacke ist von überdurchschnittlicher Qualität , was Reissverschlüsse und Verarbeitung und Gewebe angeht. Um den Bauch herum etwas weit geschnitten und am Hals , wie andere auch schon schrieben , eng   . Für das momentane Wetter   sehr gut geeignet, daher wohl auch was schwerer. Kann man wirklich auch zum so Tragen kaufen. 

Gruss Montana



			
				jhebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wollt mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit der langen Regenhose gemacht hat? Bei uns im Laden gibts die nämlich noch und ich denk, dass man da mit 12,99 nix kaputt machen kann. Und ist die Regenjacken jetzt eigentlich zu schwer, oder nicht? Danke schon mal
> ...


----------



## jhebbel (5. März 2005)

Danke schon mal,

und wie siehts mit der Regenhose aus?
Die macht auf mich irgendwie einen komischen Eindruck


----------



## univega2001 (5. März 2005)

wenn Du die Regenhose für 19,90 meinst, die so ähnlich aussieht wie ne Löffler Colibri, die hat leider den Namen Regenhose nicht verdient! Hatte die beim letztjährigen AC dabei und ich war noch nie so durchnäßt. Habe sie an Tchibo zurückgeschickt. Keine Kaufempfehlung!
Gruß
Horst


----------



## jhebbel (5. März 2005)

Is die für 12,99

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ductID=jeYKZAMru48AAAD6eB.TZggb&BackTo=Search

Falls der Link nicht tut, einfach bei tchibo.de in die suchmaske regenhose eingeben
Die fühlt sich irgendwie so papiermäßig an.


----------



## univega2001 (5. März 2005)

Ja, es ist die selbe wie vom Vorjahr, sie hat letztes Jahr 19,90 gekostet. Sie ist zwar sauleicht, aber für wirkliche Regenfahrten völlig unbrauchbar. 
Gruß
Horst


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. März 2005)

*g*
Die Regenhose hatte ich auch in der Hand und hab se gleich weider zurückgepackt.
Sah mir nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.
Die Regenjacke hab ich heute übrigens wieder bei -7° mißbraucht und hatte keinerlei Probleme 
Ich warte nun immernoch auf die erste Tour, wos mal regent, dann kann ich auch sagen, ob es ne echte Regenjacke ist *G*


----------



## Pevloc (5. März 2005)

Hab mir gestern die Brille gegönnt!

Hatte davor, bzw. hab sie immer noch, die vom letzten Jahr und muß sagen für den Preis einfach gut!

Bei der aktuellen kann man die Gläßer nicht wechseln, aber is ´mir egal, fahre entweder durchsichtig oder leicht getönt. Ich find die neue in dem Punkt besser das daß Gestell die Gläßer komplett umschliesst und die Brille dadurch enger am Gesicht ist und so kein Matsch von unten in die Brille schiessen kann.


----------



## Montana (5. März 2005)

In Köln wars kanpp über 0°C . Ich hatte auf einer 2 Std Tour folgende "Tchibo" Klamotten an :

Radunterhemd , Trikot , Fleecepulli , Regenjacke , lange Lauftight und dadrunter naürlich noch die passende Hose. Alles hielt wunderbar warm und winddicht. Gute Sachen für relativ wenig Geld.  

Gruß
Montana




			
				BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regenjacke hab ich heute übrigens wieder bei -7° mißbraucht und hatte keinerlei Probleme
> Ich warte nun immernoch auf die erste Tour, wos mal regent, dann kann ich auch sagen, ob es ne echte Regenjacke ist *G*


----------



## black soul (7. März 2005)

die socken sind einfach genial, das fleecshirt hält prima warm. und wenns nur eine saison hält, ist doch wurscht bei dem preis. auf jeden fall bessere quali als bei aldi.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. März 2005)

Jau, da hätten wir wohl alles zusammen.
Reudiges Aussehen:  Mal abgesehen von Material, Farbe und Schnitt sieht das ganze Zeuch nach drei Wäschen ziemlich runter aus.
Mangelnde Funktionalität: Was den Tragekomfort angeht, ist jeder euro mehr gut angelegt.
Ökobilanz: Hält eine Saison. Prima. Und wenn man sich mal ablegt kloppt man den Kram einfach in die Tonne. Doppelt prima. Spätestens wenn man mehr als 17.99 hingelegt hat,überlegt man sich das Teil zu flicken.
Ne FOX oder was weiß ich sieht nämlich geflickt immer noch besser aus als ne neue pillig-Hose.

Der Hammer: Je mehr Kohle für den Billigkram ausgegeben wird, desto teurer wird brauchbare Qualität mangels Stückzahl. Gilt übrigens für alles andere auch: Lebensmittel und Möbel usw. d.h. wer billig (Nicht preiswert) kauft, verbaut sich und fast allen anderen den Zugang zu Ware guter Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speiche (7. März 2005)

für diesen wunderbaren beitrag


----------



## Google (8. März 2005)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, da hätten wir wohl alles zusammen.
> Reudiges Aussehen:  Mal abgesehen von Material, Farbe und Schnitt sieht das ganze Zeuch nach drei Wäschen ziemlich runter aus.
> Mangelnde Funktionalität: Was den Tragekomfort angeht, ist jeder euro mehr gut angelegt.
> Ökobilanz: Hält eine Saison. Prima. Und wenn man sich mal ablegt kloppt man den Kram einfach in die Tonne. Doppelt prima. Spätestens wenn man mehr als 17.99 hingelegt hat,überlegt man sich das Teil zu flicken.
> ...


Einzelmeinungen sind durchaus willkommen


----------



## bruchpilot (8. März 2005)

Ich war ziemlich skeptisch was Bikeklamotten von Tchibo anbelangt. Jedoch in Sachen Qualität und Funktionalität zu einem solchen Schnäppchenpreis ist überhaupt gar nix auszusetzen. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir dort ebenfalls ein langärmliges Bikeshirt gekauft. Dieses sieht trotz häufigem Gebrauch und somit mehrmaligem Waschvorgang einwandfrei aus. Hier in der Schweiz bezahlst Du für solche Artikel in "normalen" Bikeshops locker mal das dreifache. Also von mir bekommt Tchibo ganz klar eine 10 auf der Skala von 1-10!


----------



## RudiRastlos (8. März 2005)

Ich hab mir die Handschuhe, die Socken und das Unterhemd zugelegt.
Vor allem mit dem Unterhemd bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Das ist absolut klasse das Teil.

Great Greats


----------



## the.brain (9. März 2005)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer: Je mehr Kohle für den Billigkram ausgegeben wird, desto teurer wird brauchbare Qualität mangels Stückzahl. Gilt übrigens für alles andere auch: Lebensmittel und Möbel usw. d.h. wer billig (Nicht preiswert) kauft, verbaut sich und fast allen anderen den Zugang zu Ware guter Qualität.


Das ist genau das, was ich mit meinem Hinweis auf das letzte greenpeace-Magazin zu sagen versuchte. (Neben Förderung von Kinderarbeit etc.)

Aber das räudige Aussehen kann ich nicht entdecken. Nachteil ist höchstens, dass jeder zweite Affe mit den Tchibo-Klamotten daherkommt. War bei Läufern in Mülheim ganz schrecklich...

Aber: die Regenhose zu 12,99 EURonen sieht doch wirklich Schei**e aus!


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juli 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> *g*
> Die Regenhose hatte ich auch in der Hand und hab se gleich weider zurückgepackt.
> Sah mir nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.
> Die Regenjacke hab ich heute übrigens wieder bei -7° mißbraucht und hatte keinerlei Probleme
> Ich warte nun immernoch auf die erste Tour, wos mal regent, dann kann ich auch sagen, ob es ne echte Regenjacke ist *G*



Hi.

Da ich auf der Suche nach ner Regenjacke bin und gesehen habe, dass die Regenjacke bei Tchibo online noch bestellbar ist wollte ich nachfragen ob du jetzt Regenerfahrungen gemacht hast.

Taugt die Jacke was ? Und wieviel Gramm wiegt die Jacke denn ?


----------

